# Happy New Year 2015!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2014)

_*Hope everybody has a Happy and Healthy New Year, and enjoys a safe holiday celebration!


*_


----------



## Melody1948 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year from me also......hope it is a good one for everyone.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2014)

New Year's celebrations have already begun around the world...http://www.buzzfeed.com/franciswhittaker/the-world-begins-to-welcome-2015#.fgxmw3yda7


----------



## AprilT (Dec 31, 2014)

Back at you and to all.  great news years celebration pics

View attachment 12397


----------



## crochet lady (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to everyone!! I hope all your resolutions come true and that you have the very best health!


----------



## darroll (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year.


----------



## avrp (Dec 31, 2014)

*Happy New Year everyone !*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 31, 2014)

:newyearseve:  To EVERYONE here !   :banana:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 31, 2014)

Great photos. Thanks.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to Everyone here!

View attachment 12406


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years forum friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Well there's 30 minutes to go before Midnight here, but I can hear loads of fireworks going off already...so 

 to everyone on MNC


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!  And sorry about being too lazy to grab a nice image to go with!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

*The Very First New Year Celebration!.....*


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year everyone.  May the best you've ever seen be the worst you'll ever see and may a moose never leave your girnal wi' tear drop in it's e'e


----------



## Bee (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> Happy new year everyone.  May the best you've ever seen be the worst you'll ever see and may a moose never leave your girnal wi' tear drop in it's e'e



...May you always keep hale and hearty
Till you are old enough to die
May you always be just as happy
As we wish you always to be


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 1, 2015)

Wishing all my fellow SF members and guests a very 'Happy New Year'.

Hope it's a wonderful year for you.

Good luck and be happy.


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2015)

*Happy New Year* from me too.

Mike.


----------

